# Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Begins Shipping



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2015)

```
Retailers have begun shipping the brand new Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM. We’re told by B&H Photo that all preorders have been met and that they have good stock of the new lens.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM $125: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143786-REG/canon_0570c002_ef_50mm_f_1_8_stm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA5018STM.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X8MRBCW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00X8MRBCW&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=VNB2NIVLZBSNT7XT" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon ES-68 Lens Hood: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143787-REG/canon_0575c001_es_68_lens_hood.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo $26.95</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CAES68.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama $34.95</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X8MS0JA/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00X8MS0JA&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4QGK6XBRGDWCM5XN" target="_blank">Amazon $29.00</a></li>
<li>Canon 49mm Protect Filter $29.95: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143789-REG/canon_0577c001_49mm_protect_filter.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA49UVN.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X8MSROS/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00X8MSROS&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=JIEMOVVYFR35XLCP%22%3ECanon%2049mm%20Protect%20Filter%3C/a%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?t=canorumo-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B00X8MSROS" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

I pre-orederd one. For some reasons, I'm not excited as much as my other lenses ???


----------



## slclick (May 21, 2015)

Mine comes today. I'm not 'excited' per se but am curious and interested to see just what results I can get for $125. If it's underwhelming I send it back. No harm no foul. Hell, I'm pretty humble, I shoot with Lensbabies.


----------



## Eagle Eye (May 21, 2015)

Pre-order guys: can you tell us just how good the build quality is when it comes in? The nifty fifty II feels like it could break in the breeze. If it's built like the 40mm pancake, I'll snatch one up.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (May 21, 2015)

I'm working on east 33rd here in midtown I might go on my lunch break if not after work I have 1 on reserve 
Will be my 1st prime lens so I don't know what to expect ? I'll mostly use it on my 7D2 then my 5D mark 3


----------



## tolusina (May 21, 2015)

Ordered, due tomorrow.
I'm all giddy with anticipation.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2015)

Ordered my Copy. It will be a holdover until the 50mm 1.4/1.2 replacment.


----------



## ScottyP (May 21, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> I'm working on east 33rd here in midtown I might go on my lunch break if not after work I have 1 on reserve
> Will be my 1st prime lens so I don't know what to expect ? I'll mostly use it on my 7D2 then my 5D mark 3



You will enjoy it. If you have never had a prime this will certainly be the best $125 you will ever spend in photography. The shallow DOF makes great interesting effects and the low light capability is great and it is sharp and small and light as well. 

I actually liked my old ver. 2 better on crop than FF because it was good for portraits. On FF it is supposed to be the standard length but I really didn't use it as much. I'm in the minority though as most people love it on FF.


----------



## Cory (May 21, 2015)

I there + an adapter for my M.


----------



## slclick (May 21, 2015)

Well I am pleased. The build is MUCH more robust than the previous incarnations and the STM works as expected. Very similar focus speed and sound as the 40. I did a few test shots, 1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8.... and I think I'll need a slight AFMA on the 5D3. Maybe about +2. Let's see what FoCal says. The specular highlights are very nice, much more rounded than I thought they'd be. I'll do a more scientific set of test images and post later.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 22, 2015)

Supposed to start shipping in the UK today but my pre-order from Park Cameras is not arriving until late next week they advise.


----------



## HighLowISO (May 22, 2015)

Should arrive tomorrow. I like 50mm so i had to try it. I think it's going to be a great lens all things considered, and should end up with the name fun-fifty. 

Maybe now the remaining fifties will get a make-over. That would be really interesting, although now that I have the Sigma Art, I may not need another Canon fifty. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## pj1974 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks slclick for those images and your initial thoughts / feedback on the lens – the first that I’ve seen online as such, of real user to receive it. (Looking forward to your further posts / ‘more scientific testing’)… 

I have owned 2 copies of the ‘nifty fifty’ (Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II). I was dissatisfied with both copies, and sold each of them because of the following:
1)	AF consistency was not good enough for me (on either my 350D or my 7D – even after careful AMFA on the 7D).
2)	Lack of contrast and sharpness between f/1.8 – f2.2 (I used it from f/2.5 to f/5.6 most of the time… it was really shone between f/2.8 and f/4)
3)	Bokeh was really quite harsh – often lead to ‘what could have been a great quality photo, bad bokeh has produced a fly in the ointment outcome’

From the research that I have undertaken the new 50mm f/1.8 STM improves on these numbers above:
1) – with STM and
3) with 7 rounded blades,
but 2) remains the same. 

I’m ‘torn’ between these 2 options:
A)	Buying the 50mm f/1.8 STM and enjoying it for what it is, realising its limitations – perhaps mainly using it at f/2.5 to f/5.6 again.
B)	Waiting for the ‘faster’ 50mm – basically replacement to the 50mm f/1.4 – which hopefully will have:
i.	Increased sharpness & contrast at large apertures – please either f/1.4 and f/1.6… though even f/2 will be acceptable.
ii.	4 stop IS, pretty please! So helpful for ultra low light shooting, and ‘handheld possibilities- when still requiring increased DOF’
iii.	Hopefully full USM – really consistent, (without issues of breaking, etc)
iv.	Great bokeh (without needing to exactly match/rival that of the 50mm f/1.2 L)

I have no problem with using a ‘not 100% perfect’ lens for a while, being satisfied with it for what it is– until a better lens comes round, and then selling the original and getting the upgrade / original. I’ve undertaken this with standard zoom lens, telezoom lens, buying the ‘original’ and using it for some years, until a better lens meeting my criteria is produced by Canon  - then selling the original one (and finding out I had the use of that lens for $X/year, which usually works out at a very decent rate!)

While the 50mm f/1.8 II’s manual focus ring was pretty much useless, that did not really bother me too much, as I prefer to rely on AF for how I use a 50mm on an APS-C.
(100mm macro is another story, so I’m thankful for my macro’s great MF ring). Speaking of focus… an additional positive aspect is the closer minimum focusing distance on the STM, which is always welcome!

The price of the new STM is great… competition is good, and well done Canon.
I will keep reading reviews, looking at photos produced by the new 50mm STM – and make a decision on the above A) and B) options based on that.

Paul 8)


----------



## Policar (May 22, 2015)

Really impressive:

http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/review/lens_review_2/20150514_701745.html


----------



## tolusina (May 22, 2015)

Policar said:


> Really impressive:
> 
> http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/review/lens_review_2/20150514_701745.html


Google translate was rather hilarious beginning with.....
_"It is known to be in good Ballmer while a reasonable price in the lightweight "EF50mm F1.8 II" has been this time renovating."_
Humorous entertainment value aside, the reviewer seemed to quite like the lens. 

Waiting on the brown truck.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 22, 2015)

pj1974 said:


> Thanks slclick for those images and your initial thoughts / feedback on the lens – the first that I’ve seen online as such, of real user to receive it. (Looking forward to your further posts / ‘more scientific testing’)…
> 
> I have owned 2 copies of the ‘nifty fifty’ (Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II). I was dissatisfied with both copies, and sold each of them because of the following:
> 1)	AF consistency was not good enough for me (on either my 350D or my 7D – even after careful AMFA on the 7D).
> ...



Contrast could be better due to improved coatings. The MTF plots suggest very slightly better 10l/mm contrast which could be coating dependant.

At this price I would just get one, I can't imagine it's second hand price is going to be at all soft for a long time, so you're really not risking very much at all, a 1.4 replacement could be a long way off.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 22, 2015)

pj1974 said:


> Thanks slclick for those images and your initial thoughts / feedback on the lens – the first that I’ve seen online as such, of real user to receive it. (Looking forward to your further posts / ‘more scientific testing’)…
> 
> I have owned 2 copies of the ‘nifty fifty’ (Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II). I was dissatisfied with both copies, and sold each of them because of the following:
> 1)	AF consistency was not good enough for me (on either my 350D or my 7D – even after careful AMFA on the 7D).
> ...


If they have improved the Super Spectra coatings then the contrast could well improve


----------



## HighLowISO (May 22, 2015)

My first lens in the new box. Looks pretty good, feels pretty good. Focus ring still seems a bit small and it's quite close to the front, a hood might interfere with it's grip just a bit, not a big deal to me on this lens. The focus ring is electronically coupled so on my 5DII the shutter button must be 1/2 pressed to manually focus.


----------



## bgoyette (May 22, 2015)

Purely from a video perspective (and I know that nobody gives a dink about video around here ...I ran a quick test against a few other lenses using the Dual Pixel AF on my C300. As expected, it's noticeably slower than the 24 and 40mm STM pancakes (just based on focal length you'd expect that), but compared to the 17-55 2.8 (at 50mm) and the 50mm F1.2L it was visibly slower (although smoother and quieter). I also got a sense that it was "breathing" quite a bit more. Otherwise the image looked nice, no visible problems. I really wish there wasn't a "speed" penalty focusing with the STM lenses in DPAF, as it's nice to not feel the camera vibrate/shake during autofocus changes, and the smoothness of the focus changes is really nice, but the fact that every focus transition, noticeably lags behind the camera movement (especially the nifty 50), makes it difficult to count on as a serious tool for video.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 22, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on east 33rd here in midtown I might go on my lunch break if not after work I have 1 on reserve
> ...



I also loved the ver. 2 on my Ti1, not so much on 6D. I'm glad I'm getting a T3 (being sold very cheap). At least it'll have a "more permanent home" together with my 100mm macro (I don't know but I kinda like it more with my Ti1 than my 6D).


----------



## Mike2000 (May 22, 2015)

Mine is just arrived and I wrote two lines about my first impressions on my little blog: http://www.mbelloni.com/2015/05/22/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/

I'll keep it updated with fresh photos and informations.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 22, 2015)

Mike2000 said:


> Mine is just arrived and I wrote two lines about my first impressions on my little blog: http://www.mbelloni.com/2015/05/22/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/
> 
> I'll keep it updated with fresh photos and informations.



Thanks Mike - much appreciated. What's your take on speed of focus of this new lens?


----------



## Mike2000 (May 23, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Mike2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is just arrived and I wrote two lines about my first impressions on my little blog: http://www.mbelloni.com/2015/05/22/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/
> ...



The speed is adequate but not lightning fast. I'd say something between 50mm f1.2L and 24-70 2.8L. But it seems really accurate.


----------



## Mike2000 (May 23, 2015)

I've just added a REAL QUICK comparison between the 50mm f1.8 STM and the 50mm f1.2L USM (handheld, stupid photos when I was still in pajamas ;D ).

I'll keep that page alive with new photos and personal feedbacks. 

http://www.mbelloni.com/2015/05/22/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/


----------



## Mike2000 (May 23, 2015)

Just added a quick video for the sound of STM AF Motor at the end of the page: http://www.mbelloni.com/2015/05/22/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/


----------



## slclick (May 23, 2015)

I'm very pleased with mine. I hope to get out and do a few portraits today to test and then possibly tweek the AFMA which by rudimentary tests doesn't seem too far off. The color and contrast rendition is not as nice as the 40 Pancake imho and requires more contrast, shadow and black adjustment in LR but sharpness and saturation seem nice. The build is solid. Very pleased. The focus ring is on the front, I didn't think anyone expected that to change but it's a decent size. Sure it's no jelly jar with a 1" wide focus ring but it's fine. I know this will be a lot of folks first STM lens and will be new to needing to have the camera in operation, i.e. back button focus, shutter half depressed, what not- in order for the manual focus to work. 
There is NO wobble in the mount, very solid and it mounts smoothly. Much easier than the pancake which has a very tight fit. I shot a video (which I rarely do) and was pleased with the outcome. Poorly lit room, mixed illumination, ISO 800, f/5.6 and it came out very well. 

So far I would say the best value in an EF lens. Something I've been saying over and over for the pancake. Maybe it's a tie. However it's it's not low light, I'll still take the 40. I like the IQ much better.


----------



## Mike2000 (May 24, 2015)

I update my blog with some new shots (and 100% view). Taken on the streets, there is some post production but only in colors or B&W conversion and artificial vignetting. I've added some thoughts too.

http://www.mbelloni.com/2015/05/22/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/

Good reading (and forgive my bad english).


----------



## bsridev (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey All

I have got the lens two weeks before from Adorama.

Here is my initial review:

Have tested both video and photo, it gives me the pleasure all the times.
I used to rent 50mm 1.2 when ever i required but going forward the new 1.8 is the solid copy for me.

Thanks
Sridev
5Dm3/16-35 f4/24-70 f2.8 ii/70-200 2.8 ii/ and now 50mm 1.8 ii(2015)


----------



## gobucks (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anybody else have any noticeable dust behind the front element. I have a little dot dead center, it's noticeable if i stand under my ceiling light. Ive tried cleaning, and its not on the surface, so I'm pretty sure it's a trapped dust particle. Is that common? I assume that Canon's Malaysian factories don't have quite the quality control of their Japanese ones. If not, is it worth returning? I only ask because I had a zillion issues getting the lens the first time (first the shipper shipped it to the wrong address, then the package got lost by fedex, then there was a delay shipping out the replacement, etc....) I don't want to go through the trouble if it's a common issue that won't effect image quality, especially for such a cheap lens that's basically just a placeholder until Canon releases the 50mm 1.4 IS.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 4, 2015)

gobucks said:


> Does anybody else have any noticeable dust behind the front element. I have a little dot dead center, it's noticeable if i stand under my ceiling light. Ive tried cleaning, and its not on the surface, so I'm pretty sure it's a trapped dust particle. Is that common? I assume that Canon's Malaysian factories don't have quite the quality control of their Japanese ones. If not, is it worth returning? I only ask because I had a zillion issues getting the lens the first time (first the shipper shipped it to the wrong address, then the package got lost by fedex, then there was a delay shipping out the replacement, etc....) I don't want to go through the trouble if it's a common issue that won't effect image quality, especially for such a cheap lens that's basically just a placeholder until Canon releases the 50mm 1.4 IS.


A small speck of dust on the front element, will not harm the image quality. But if you live in a humid city, it may appear fungus over the years.

My old 50mm F1.4 caught a lot of fine dust through the front barrel crack moving during AF. I believe that the new STM is similar, and will increase the dust inside, no matter how careful you are.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 15, 2015)

i love mine


9W9A2494-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


9W9A2454-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


----------

